# Best online stores to buy canned cat food?



## ang79 (Oct 20, 2011)

Due to my one cat being allergic to chicken, I'm having a hard time finding affordable canned food. He was doing great with the Natural Balance Duck, then got bored with it. Same with the venison. I've been trying out some other brands and adding beef back in (for awhile the vet wanted him off beef til we got him stabilized, now I'm slowly adding it back in and he seems to be doing OK with it). I've picked up cans of things at Petco and a few local pet stores in other towns when I've been in the area, but its getting costly to buy just by the can, so I'd like to buy in bulk online. I've purchased from Wag.com (love how fast it comes, but not the cheapest and they rarely have coupons for repeat customers), and petfooddirect.com (with the auto ship price and a free ship code that I have right now, they are cheaper than Wag). What other sites do you recommend as least inexpensive (after adding in shipping if there is no free shipping), quick shipping, and reputable? And any good coupon codes to use?

Right now I'm looking at ordering the following to give them some variety:
Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit (unfortunately this is out of stock at both Wag and PFD right now but all the cats loved the can I tried from Petco)
California Natural Venison and Brown Rice (largest can)
Evo 95% Beef (largest can)
Natural Balance LID Duck (since I'm all out)

They also liked the Merricks and Wellness beef flavors that I tried but they are pricier than the Evo. I can only buy Evo at one local store and its not in a direction that I go very often, so I've been using the Boots and Barkley tender beef pate entree to mix in with the Natural Balance venison that I have right now in order to entice them to eat the venison. But I know the Evo would be better food for them, so I'd like to buy some in bulk. As a treat I also throw in some Boots and Barkley fish flavors (ones without gluten and poultry products) about once a week as they really like that too.

Any other suggestions for inexpensive but not horrible and chicken free foods to try?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I usually use Petflow.com. They let you mail in coupons if you have them and they always have fairly good discount codes. They also do free shipping after $50.

How about Merrick Before Grain Turkey and Merrick Before Grain Beef? They have Tuna and Salmon flavors too but those shouldn't be fed regularly.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I totally love chewy.com... they were the cheapest on all but one food when I did a comparison of price/oz a few weeks ago, as compared to PetFlow and Wag.com. You can also lock in free shipping, so that's very useful.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know any options for Canada?


----------



## ang79 (Oct 20, 2011)

scottd said:


> I usually use Petflow.com. They let you mail in coupons if you have them and they always have fairly good discount codes. They also do free shipping after $50.
> 
> How about Merrick Before Grain Turkey and Merrick Before Grain Beef? They have Tuna and Salmon flavors too but those shouldn't be fed regularly.


Thanks, will look at Petflow and compare prices, I haven't heard of them. He can't do turkey either unfortunately. As soon as I give him something with chicken or turkey, he starts getting the runs and misses the litter box, not a fun mess to clean up!


----------



## ang79 (Oct 20, 2011)

minikin44 said:


> I totally love chewy.com... they were the cheapest on all but one food when I did a comparison of price/oz a few weeks ago, as compared to PetFlow and Wag.com. You can also lock in free shipping, so that's very useful.


Thanks, I checked chewy and with the 15% discount I get with my first order (to subscribe to auto delivery), brings the prices down to better or the same as most of the ones I'd buy from petfooddirect.com with the auto ship price. And they have the Nature's Variety rabbit in stock, which the wag and PFD do not right now.

How fast does chewy ship? I'm in PA. And the free shipping, does that mean free shipping on all future auto deliveries? That's what I don't like about PFD is that they charge shipping on all future auto deliveries (I also don't like how they don't send me reminder emails before something is shipped like Amazon does with my subscribe and save items). I wish Amazon carried more of the better cat foods in their subscribe and save program.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't use auto ship with chewy, but my orders have always come really fast - as in, 2 days after I order.


----------

